# Rome Guide Boots?



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

go try them on.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Guides are stiffer boots but not rock solid gnar. What's gonna make park harder is the board. The Mountain Division is a sick as fuck all mountain freeride deck, but not really great in the park. Jumps and super basic jibs, but while you have a bomber ass all mountain freeride setup, it's not ideal for park.


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a mountain division and I love the thing in powder and for charging hard, but it's not going to do you any favors in the park. The boot is the least of your worries there.


----------

